# Gawith Hoggarth appreciation thread



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I just wanted to say how blown away I am by Gawith Hoggarth. I bought a bunch of 1 oz bags to try out, and so far every one I've tried has been sublime. 

I wasn't sure what to expect, particularly with the lakeland/kendal topping. By the way it was described it sounded like something I wouldn't like. But not only are the unscented blends awesome (1792 replacement???), I really enjoy the scented versions I've tried so far. 

I was going to add this to the Dark Flake thread, but I decided it deserved its own. If you're looking for something similar to 1792, or something with a strong nic hit and full, intense flavor, or something that is actually available, they definitely get my recommendation.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll give a shout out to Dark Flake Unscented. 

I really like it. Flavorful with a good amount of nic. I've tried some of the others, but I still find I prefer DFU. Great smoke, with just a touch of the Lakeland essence. The essence is a little too forward on the aros and scented blends for me, but I like the way it just peaks its head into the smoke now and then with the unscented blends. I've never tried 1792 (so I can't say how they function as a 1792 replacement) but have recently received a nice sample from MBearer so it will be on the agenda in the near future.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

From the G&H offerings, I've only tried Ennerdale Flake, recently, and absolutely love it.
Many G&H blends are on my list of tobaccos to urgently try.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

They are a favorite of mine as well. I love the Best Brown #2, Brown and Dark Flakes, Coniston, Bosun, Brown Twist, and Broken Flake No. 7. While they are all different they share a common richness of flavor that I love. And I like the toppings too, where applicable. A guy I knew was fond of saying that they are the Rolls Royce of tobacco houses, and to be honest, overall I think he is right. Sure others have their strong points, but Gawith Hoggarth stuff is always top quality and well supplied.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Half of my monthly baccy $ just went towards their ropes. They do make a great product.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I've had the Scented Dark Flake, and it was wonderful, just enough of the soapy/perfume to make it interesting. I have some of the unscented that I'm planning on trying this weekend. I also tried Broken Scotch Cake and Dark Birdseye, and both were amazing in their own way.

I don't want to suggest that they are the same as 1792, but there is something similar in them, mostly the Dark Flake. And much much easier to light!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Fan of Bob's Chocolate and their Coniston & Bosun cut plugs here! Even the unscented ones will give you a bit of that Lakeland floral scent.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> Fan of Bob's Chocolate and their Coniston & Bosun cut plugs here! Even the unscented ones will give you a bit of that Lakeland floral scent.


Agreed on the little bit of scent. In fact, for me it's the perfect amount. I haven't tried Bob's Choc yet, but David is sending me a sample. I'm looking forward to it, as it will be the last of the Big 3 chocolate English blends for me to try.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I was put off by the first couple of G&H blends I tried because of the Lakeland scent. Not a fan.
But I'm glad I stuck with them. I've found a bunch of really tasty blends with no Lakeland flavor at all:

Black Irish X
Brown Happy Boggie
Kentucky Kendal
Coconut Rope

To my taste, the Dark Flake Unscented has a very faint background floral note. 
As does the Dark Birdseye. Almost like they were processed in the same room as a scented blend, and picked up just a trace aroma.

Every G&H blend I've tried has been of the highest quality. And I like that they aren't shy about offering full strength blends.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I really am enjoying G&H Blends... 

Dark Birdseye LIVES in the top of my rotation now with atleast a bowl a day being smoked.. some days more

and the following get ALOT of play time Dark Flake Scented and Un, Happy Brown Bogie, Bob's Chocolate, Luoisina Perique, and Kendal Kentucky... 

The brown flakes I found good but they bit me pretty bad... No one else really seems to mention it so might just be me  

Another thing I love about them.... I sampled some Dark Birdseye and ordered a 500 gram bag... had it in 2 days... decided I wanted more ordered 3 500 gram bags... had them all three days later.. Dark flakes? No problem order it by the LB people have it


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Yup, if I could only have one blender, it'd be these guys and for most reasons mentioned above. My faves, in no particular order are....

Dark Flake Unscented
Kendal Kentucky
Kendal Dark
Dark Birseye
Brown Bogie

I need to try the other unscented offerings, but I already have sooooo much baccy.....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nobody has mentioned Louisiana Flake yet???

btw - my favorite blending house is GH&Co. so many to list, it's unfair to the other tobacco companies out there.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I feel like such a newbie reading this thread or maybe I have just been too locked into what I smoke but I have never tried GH tobacco. Not once. I smoke various Dunhill, S.G., Petersons I.F. but never this stuff. Why? Maybe its the green tins? Anyway glad to have read the thread and Maybe I'll try some of these suggestions the next time I get a case of TAD.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> I feel like such a newbie reading this thread or maybe I have just been too locked into what I smoke but I have never tried GH tobacco. Not once. I smoke various Dunhill, S.G., Petersons I.F. but never this stuff. Why? Maybe its the green tins? Anyway glad to have read the thread and Maybe I'll try some of these suggestions the next time I get a case of TAD.


G&H does a better job with supply than the other blenders you mention. 
So there's no need to freak out when distributors *finally* get a shipment in. I think the scarcity of SG, Dunhill, and, recently, Peterson goes a long way to fuel their popularity. Always want what you can't have, I guess.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> I feel like such a newbie reading this thread or maybe I have just been too locked into what I smoke but I have never tried GH tobacco. Not once. I smoke various Dunhill, S.G., Petersons I.F. but never this stuff. Why? Maybe its the green tins? Anyway glad to have read the thread and Maybe I'll try some of these suggestions the next time I get a case of TAD.


Did you like Irish Flake? If you like it, try the blends I've mentioned (especially the Dark Flake Unscented!) If you sorta liked it, try them all anyways. The ones I've mentioned are all nicotine wallops, but all pack amazing flavor in there as well. They're the most tobacco-ey tasting tobaccos I've ever smoked.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

CaptainEnormous said:


> G&H does a better job with supply than the other blenders you mention.
> So there's no need to freak out when distributors *finally* get a shipment in. I think the scarcity of SG, Dunhill, and, recently, Peterson goes a long way to fuel their popularity. Always want what you can't have, I guess.


This is true. I always wrote them off (unfortunately), probably because of 1.) the hype and unavailability of Samuel Gawith, though GH was second tier or something, and 2.) the variety of blends is overwhelming!! I just couldn't decide!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

G&H is a very underrated brand. I've only had the chance to try a handfull of their blends, but every one has been superb in it's own way. They have a lot of unique stuff, most of it sporting at least some "lakeland-y" aroma. Dark Birdseye is my current favorite, to me it tastes just like their brown rope, but in a shag cut. Dark Flake is also quite good although packs quite a punch, even when compared to 1792. Louisiana/Perique Flake is a very high quality tobacco, with considerably more punch than the average VA/Per. Both Kendal Dark & Kendal Kentucky are very good. Their Ropes are fantastic as well.

Been a while since I had their Chocolate Flake, but I remember liking SG's better.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Did you like Irish Flake? If you like it, try the blends I've mentioned (especially the Dark Flake Unscented!) If you sorta liked it, try them all anyways. The ones I've mentioned are all nicotine wallops, but all pack amazing flavor in there as well. They're the most tobacco-ey tasting tobaccos I've ever smoked.


I like Irish Flake and I like 1792 but my favorite flake is FVF I also smole some J.F.Germain Flake as well like Brown Flake. I will give them a shot at your recommendation. Is there a preference between Tinned and Bulk?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

For those with a chocolate jones, the Louisiana Perique Flake has a light chocolate topping. Very tasty stuff.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll preface my comments by saying that, since discovering G&H, I'm missing the SG blends less and less.

I've recently been on a G&H Lakeland tour. Kendal Kentucky has been in my rotation for 2 years now. I've now added Lousiana Flake, Kendal Flake and Brown Flake unscented, with Ennerdale and Bright & Burley as "sometime" smokes. I'm currently enjoying BB #2 and Bosun unscented, with Rum Flake and Broken Scotch Cake waiting in the wings.

The only ones I haven't liked are the ropes and Kendal Dark. Dark Flake was a good one but didn't make my rotation. Same with a few others. Consistently high quality, and now that I'm on my way to figuring out the scents and their enhancements, G&H is a real force in my regular smoking. Not bad for a guy that couldn't stand the least amount of "perfume" in the recent past.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

The only scented flake I have ever tried that I couldnt get along with was Errinmore Flake. If any of these steer that direction I would be a bit apprehensive about it. If more like Irish flake and the Samuel Gawiths then I should be fine.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> The only scented flake I have ever tried that I couldnt get along with was Errinmore Flake. If any of these steer that direction I would be a bit apprehensive about it. If more like Irish flake and the Samuel Gawiths then I should be fine.


Definitely nothing like Erinmore. Less fruit, more "lake".


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Definitely nothing like Erinmore. Less fruit, more "lake".


I enjoy the G&H Lakeland taste but I will never again smoke Erinmore!!!! They're not the same to my taste, either.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Also a big fan of Coniston, Bosun, Brown Twist, and Broken Flake No. 7. ( St. Bruno flake substitute for me )


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Have never tried any of the G&H blends, but should at least give them a shot. Have to give a open mind bout blends I haven't tried. Instead of writing a blend off caz of the strong Nic content or the lakeland foral taste.
troy


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I like BCF, but I like SG's Chocolate Flake better. It definitely had less of the Lakeland notes.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Blue_2 said:


> I like BCF, but I like SG's Chocolate Flake better. It definitely had less of the Lakeland notes.


I felt the same way. BCF just had too many flavors going on for me. The lack of the florals in SG's version just worked better.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I like Dark Bird's Eye, Kendal Kentucky, Kendal Dark & Kendal Mixture #7 best of the blends I've tried. I get kinda lost in the lakeland essence in other blends where it is more heavily applied.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks to jessefive for bombing me with numerous samples of lakeland. Tonight I tried Coniston plug in all its floral/soapy glory. I really didnt mind the fragrance that much and it burned of after the first third of the bowl and was rather subdued the last two thirds and the quality of the tobacco was glorious. i cant wait to try the others he sent. Dave is hooking me up with Ennerdale so if that is like Coniston plug Im sure I will like it as well. I dont see these as being every day smokes for me but I certainly don't mind visiting them from time to time. Quite a new experience i must say.:hippie:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

AGREED!!! I am truly loving all the GH blends I have tried...Dark Flake Unsc. is in my top 10, as well as the Best Brown#2, Brown Flake Unsc.,Bobs Choc Flake, Dark Birdseye...I love them all!!!!great blenders...


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Whats the relationship between G&H and Sam G?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

shhhhhh! this stuff is getting harder to find each day! It is all crap!!! crap! stop buying it..... ok maybe that will work.

sneaking off to go have some Bob's Chocolate flake.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

User Name said:


> Whats the relationship between G&H and Sam G?


they are both British and are competitors.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> they are both British and are competitors.


They are both in Kendal, Cumbria. Two brothers Gawith inherited a tobacco (snuff) business from their father in the late 1700s. They did not get along so they split and founded their own companies. Some of their snuff recipes hearken back to that era.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

What Nick said. From Wikipedia:

"Snuff production in Kendal dates from 1792, when Kendalian Thomas Harrison returned from Glasgow, Scotland, where he had learned the art of snuff manufacture. He also brought with him 50 tons of second-hand equipment, all carried on horse back. Pipe tobacco and other tobacco products were subsequently added to the firm's production. Ownership of his firm passed eventually to his son-in-law, Samuel Gawith, whose eponymic firm, Samuel Gawith & Co., continues in business to this day. Following Samuel Gawith's death in 1865, the firm passed into the hands of his two eldest sons. During this time the business was administered initially by trustees, including Henry Hoggarth, and John Thomas Illingworth.

Illingworth left the firm in 1867 to start his own firm, which remained in business until the 1980s. The youngest son of Samuel Gawith the First subsequently teamed with Henry Hoggarth to form Gawith Hoggarth TT, Ltd. Both Samuel Gawith & Company and Gawith Hoggarth TT continue in business today in Kendal, producing snuffs and tobacco products still used around the world. Samuel Gawith and Company also hold the distinction of employing the oldest piece of industrial equipment still in production use in the world, a device manufactured in the 1750s."

Full history of Samuel Gawith company here:

A chronological history of Samuel Gawith and Company


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I have only recently tried Ennerdale Flake so thats where shout out goes to, I love it and have a feeling there may be a few more on there menu that I will enjoy.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Brian, be sure to pick up a cob or something for Ennerdale Flake. It will ghost the heck out of your pipe! For G&H as a whole I love it. Can't get enough Lakeland in my daily tobacco smoking! Have ~3.5 - 4lbs of it arriving tomorrow!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

all this talk bout G&H blends bah now I'm getting another TAD attack... heh
troy
Now I understand why the SG blends are soo hard to come by, they using equipment from the dark ages hahhaha
troy


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I got a 500g box of Bobs choc flake in a couple weeks ago, I'm hoping that will last me for awhile.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Weird stuff, these Lakeland flakes, which are all I've tried. On a quasi-whim, I ordered generous 4 oz serving of Bob's Chocolate, Kendal's, Glengarry, Scented Brown, Scotch and 2 oz of the infamous Ennerdale. A finger failure left me with only 1 oz of the Happy Bogie, which I have yet to try. I am not sorry at all! Having tried all the flakes I ordered, I'll vow there isn't a loser amongst them.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Well now I'm set on buying the sampler...1 oz of 11 different GH blends on SmokingPipes.
Thanks Jesse!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

After attempting to restock with 500Gram packages of Dark Flake - Un, Dark Flake Scented, and Happy Brown Bogie because I have hit the halfway mark on all three of them I would like to update my comments here... 

:sb EVERYONE ON THE INTERNET!! PLEASE PAY ATTENTION!! :sb

This is a horrible tobacco, made by a horrid company that still employs child slave labor. The reason they created Lakeland essence was to cover the fact that the wipe their buttocks with the tobacco to colour it. I hear rats will not even tread into the building... You do not want to smoke tobacco out of this place.... 

*mutters at least I stocked up with lbs of Dark Birdseye, that will keep me busy until the other stuff comes back in stock*


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been thinking of trying some, love there snuff, figure that there pipe tobacco can not be of any lower quality.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

mbearer said:


> After attempting to restock with 500Gram packages of Dark Flake - Un, Dark Flake Scented, and Happy Brown Bogie because I have hit the halfway mark on all three of them I would like to update my comments here...
> 
> :sb EVERYONE ON THE INTERNET!! PLEASE PAY ATTENTION!! :sb
> 
> ...


Park Lane appears to have some of these in stock.

Pipes Cigars Tobacco Albany Clifton Park | Park-Lane Tobacconist - Park Lane Tobacconist

And smokingpipes.com has some of them in stock as well:

http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/gawith-hoggarth/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=4003
http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/gawith-hoggarth/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=3993


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Park Lane appears to have some of these in stock.
> 
> Pipes Cigars Tobacco Albany Clifton Park | Park-Lane Tobacconist - Park Lane Tobacconist
> 
> ...


But John,

You are missing my point why would anyone WANT such a horrible baccy....

Thanks for the links  Hrm... I checked Smoking Pipes a couple times in the past week and missed the dark flake.... Time to fix that


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

quit hogging Mike..I haven't had a chance to try any of the G&H blends. lol
troy


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I was wondering about GH Rum Flake? Anyone tried it and if so does it have any lakeland lurking in the background?


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Rum Flake... I didnt like it at first. Seemed to be like smoking perfume!
So I jarred it ( bought 8 oz ) and got curious after a couple of months and fired some up.

I dont know if the tobacco or my taste buds had changed, but it was a really good smoke.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll have to check that one out. I just grabbed 8 oz of the Dark Flake Unscented and will report back once I give it a go! These damn threads are killing me! lol


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Now that tobaccoreviews.com is back up I see a few references to "Lakeland" in the Rum Flake reviews so I'm guessing it does.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm slowly working my way through the G&H line. Tried Top Black Cherry for the first time last night, gotta say it was pretty tasty. I don't really smoke aromatics but I enjoyed this one.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I'll have to check that one out. I just grabbed 8 oz of the Dark Flake Unscented and will report back once I give it a go! These damn threads are killing me! lol


You're gonna have to clue me in on that buy; I been searchin high n' low for that stuff.


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Starts with M rhymes with cars...


----------

